# Got a Commencal META POWER 27 RACE



## 89hawk (Nov 21, 2007)

Got it a couple weeks ago. It will take some time getting used to it. I rode a 2005 Santa Cruz Bullet before the Meta and that spoiled me. 
Out of the box with just simple adjustments the Meta did not do so good. The suspension does not work with a 220lb guy, but I knew that. Rides much better with a new 450lb spring, 125psi in the forks and cutting 1” off each side of the handle bars. Also read up on how to adjust the shock and spent some time dialing things in. Now it rides good.

My big problem is that the BB and pedals on the Bullet are almost 2” higher then the Meta. I am used to riding with no concern about hitting things on the trail. Both bikes are mediums but the Meta is inches longer. I had upgraded the fork and shock on the bullet years ago and sent them out to PUSH to get them set up for my weight and riding. I think I will have to do it to the Meta to get it really dialed in.

I got the Meta to tow my son on longer rides. That has also been a learning experience. The Meta eats simple grades up towing my son. The paved trail at Pacifica is perfect for this. The steep steep grades like going up to Rocky Ridge in ST it has problems. However over all we are as fast as the hikers now. I have been using the lowest power when doing this. Battery lift is no problem when towing up the hills. We have only been a short rides so far so I don’t know how far it could go.

I think I got the last 2019 Meta race on the web site.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

89hawk said:


> Got it a couple weeks ago. It will take some time getting used to it. I rode a 2005 Santa Cruz Bullet before the Meta and that spoiled me.
> Out of the box with just simple adjustments the Meta did not do so good. The suspension does not work with a 220lb guy, but I knew that. Rides much better with a new 450lb spring, 125psi in the forks and cutting 1" off each side of the handle bars. Also read up on how to adjust the shock and spent some time dialing things in. Now it rides good.
> 
> My big problem is that the BB and pedals on the Bullet are almost 2" higher then the Meta. I am used to riding with no concern about hitting things on the trail. Both bikes are mediums but the Meta is inches longer. I had upgraded the fork and shock on the bullet years ago and sent them out to PUSH to get them set up for my weight and riding. I think I will have to do it to the Meta to get it really dialed in.
> ...


A couple options for the low bottom bracket:

- Thicker crown race to raise the front end (for each mm thicker, you'll get 1/2 that in BB height roughly)

- Shorter cranks (a lot of eMTBers run 160 or 165mm cranks)

- Bigger tires


----------



## Southbay Bomber (Dec 2, 2007)

Bike geometry has changed drastically since '05. Lower, longer and slacker has been the motto. Give it some time and knock out more rides. Timing the crank revolutions with rocks on the trail will be critical especially with STP trails like Mines and RR. Tight switchbacks will require the use of the rear brake while still pedaling to keep forward momentum smooth without the motor shutting off and kicking back in.


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

How are you attaching the tow line to your son's bike? Planning to do the same thing once my son is ready for some longer, steeper rides.


----------



## 89hawk (Nov 21, 2007)

At first just a strap with a hook. The hook to under the seat and other end tied to handlebars. That would pull his bike to one side and give a jolt when the slack when away.

Now have a rubber bungee cord, 2', around the handle bar post then connected to strap. Keeps the force centered and absorbs the shock.

Need to come up with a better way to attach to my bike. Seat make noise when the slack goes away.

He is about 6' behind me.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

89hawk said:


> At first just a strap with a hook. The hook to under the seat and other end tied to handlebars. That would pull his bike to one side and give a jolt when the slack when away.
> 
> Now have a rubber bungee cord, 2', around the handle bar post then connected to strap. Keeps the force centered and absorbs the shock.
> 
> ...


This is what I use to tow my son when he gets tired from long rides or needs help getting up hills, for $200 it's well worth it for quality father/son time: https://www.bicyclebungeeusa.com/

I bought a small section of chain from lowes as well as a carabiner and attached it to the front of his bike around the frame at the top of the steering tube. This way it's not pulling on the handlebars which allows him to steer and move freely.

Before that, when he was on a smaller bike with 20" wheels, I used the FOLLOWME TANDEM to attach his bike to mine.
https://www.followmetandem.co.uk/


----------



## 89hawk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the links.


----------

